# Sargent Control Systems



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Electric step seems to have a mind of its own. Press button = half in or half out. Phoned my dealer who tells me that the Sargent control system also controls the step, and it is a known problem that Sargent's are aware of. So much so its off to JC's next week to have it fixed under warranty. Cannot fault them for their after sales even though Peter has left us. Any one else have that problem with the step?

Bob 8)


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Blobsta,
I have had similar troubles with my step recently. I phoned Sargent (01482 678981) and they are sending me a new 'poly fuse' with instructions for soldering it in place of the suspected faulty one.
This will save me a 140 mile round trip to my supplying dealer. 
Wonderful service from Sargent I think.
Colin


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

My Autotrail step was acting up just like that, I was fortunate to be at Sargants at the time and it was noticed by one of their technical guys, who whipped out the PSU and solderd in a new Poly Fuse, problem solved.
The old fuses used to get hot and fail.
Apparently they had a bad batch deliverd from their supplier and know all about problems, so the new fuses are OK.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, but it is not a fuse problem. I have been told the unit itself has to go back to Sargants.

Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bob the fuse is an automatic resetting type that is not acceptable to the user, and should not need to be, but as has been said we received a batch which trips below the rated value.
If you need any assistance from us at Sargent's please let me know and I will try to help.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sargent said:


> Hi Bob the fuse is an automatic resetting type that is not acceptable to the user, and should not need to be, but as has been said we received a batch which trips below the rated value.
> If you need any assistance from us at Sargent's please let me know and I will try to help.
> 
> Best regards
> ...


Thanks Ian, can that be done " in house " at Johns Cross Motorhomes without having the whole unit sent back to you?

Regards

bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bob I don't think they will have parts but a replacement unit can be sent next day so that you do not have to wait for the unit to come back to us and then back to you.
If you give John Cross a call and advise them of your vehicles details we should be able to get a part to them ahead of your visit.

Please let our technical support people know how you would like to proceed and I am sure that they will make it happen?

[email protected]

Best regards
Ian S


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think you could ask for better service than is shown above.
Well done Sargent's.  

Landyman.


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Bob, check out this thread I posted last year. Think it a similar problem. I had a new Power Supply unit fitted.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116721-.html


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

DaveJane said:


> Bob, check out this thread I posted last year. Think it a similar problem. I had a new Power Supply unit fitted.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116721-.html


Thanks Dave, as quick as I posted the problem, Sargents were on to it and it is being fixed as we speak.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sargent said:


> Hi Bob I don't think they will have parts but a replacement unit can be sent next day so that you do not have to wait for the unit to come back to us and then back to you.
> If you give John Cross a call and advise them of your vehicles details we should be able to get a part to them ahead of your visit.
> 
> Please let our technical support people know how you would like to proceed and I am sure that they will make it happen?
> ...


All in hand Ian, and thank you for your prompt attention to this problem. Like Johnscross your after care is top notch.

Bob


----------

